# Hi, suggestions, advice please



## Chachapooks72 (Dec 19, 2016)

I will be returning to Abu Dhabi,, as husband has been working there since Spring, I was there less than a month, rented a place and had to leave for medical emergency. Upon returning, I would like to get more involved, make a positive experience, have issues with chronic illness but on good health days like to make the most of it. I will be moving with two pups as well. Last time pet relocation, extra baggage on airline , then return killed us. Any suggestions on that aspect? Also health care as a very different system, and socially how to flourish?
Best, 
Chachapooks.....determined to thrive not survive


----------



## Fayvir (Aug 21, 2015)

For relocation of pets, it will be expensive. Although there are pet-relocation companies that specialize in bringing them to the UAE.

We posted our experience here:
Relocating with your Pet to UAE -

We used a company call SeaAir and they were very good.

Good luck!


----------

